# FurCode



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone ever heard of it? It seems to be the latest craze on my Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/FurCode

I've recently started letting Emma run the house naked. But when we leave, I put her collar on. Loose enough for her to yank her head out if needed. I had been contemplating getting her chipped, but the fear of her going under worries me so much. And the monthly costs! Then I saw FurCode. Someone had posted saying there was GPS tracking as well, I haven't read any of that on the actual site. Information is pulled up via a code to scan on your smartphone. All information, name, number, address, social accounts, vets, allergies, etc. If no smartphone available, there's a website you can input on a computer.

Anyways, they're Lifetime Guaranteed. Even if chewed. They'll replace the tag/or collar if ever needed. Free shipping. They're priced pretty decently. $29-$31 for a medium collar. Right now, they're on sale. $13-15 for a medium. Not sure how long the sale will last tho. Tags are on sale too. $7.99 for one. No monthly fee, no updating information fee, just the 1 time purchase.


What's your thoughts on these new collars/tags?


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry to derail the thread, but both of mine are chipped. They never went under, and there is no monthly cost. 



SuperPug said:


> . I had been contemplating getting her chipped, but the fear of her going under worries me so much. And the monthly costs!


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

StdPooDad said:


> Sorry to derail the thread, but both of mine are chipped. They never went under, and there is no monthly cost.


Every chip I ever looked up has a monthly cost. And every vet I spoke with said it would be best to insert it while in surgery. One of them showed me the huge needle used to insert it when not in surgery, I fainted.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd never heard of it, but it sounds like a really cool idea! I'd still put regular tags on though, not everyone has a smartphone and/or a QR reader.



SuperPug said:


> Anyone ever heard of it? It seems to be the latest craze on my Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/FurCode


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

SuperPug said:


> Every chip I ever looked up has a monthly cost. And every vet I spoke with said it would be best to insert it while in surgery. One of them showed me the huge needle used to insert it when not in surgery, I fainted.


The needle is pretty large. But I've never heard of the animal needing to be put under for it. We used to put them in cats at the shelter all the time, and sometimes I'd restrain them. I would get Lincoln done but the vet said he got snippy when they took blood, so unless he gets neutered he won't be microchipped. And I know home again has a fee but you only pay once and your info is in the system forever. They ask you to pay a yearly fee but if you don't your info is still there.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That sounds very interesting. I may have to check that out for my dogs.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

There are 6 dogs with microchips at my home. Three are mine. Three belonged to a dear friend who recently passed away. Chips have been implanted by vets, rescue and the breeder. It is not unusual for a reputable breeder or rescue to chip a dog before it leaves the premises. Some shelters will chip for a reduced fee. It is up to the person to register the chip in their name and maintain accurate contact information.

Inserting the chip while the dog is anesthetized is convenient but not necessary. As a rescue director I have gently held dogs while the chip was being inserted by another official of the rescue. It is a fast procedure. Done before the dog knows it. If the dog is expected to be difficult a short acting, mild tranquilizer can be given.

Every organization does not have a universal chip reader. Therefore, I would suggest either Avid or Home Again as they are the most common. Contact vets and shelters in your area to determine which chip is used most often in your area. Visit the sites of each chip company for information on fees. 

Although my dogs are chipped they always wear an embroidered collar when not at home. The collars have easy to see contact information.

http://www.avidid.com/
Enroll your pet's microchip with PETtrac™ to begin protecting your pet.
National pet recovery database.
Lifetime enrollment.
No annual registration fees.
Dedicated pet recovery specialists.
Helps fight fraud and pet theft.

http://public.homeagain.com/
(I gave up looking for a concise description of their terms.)


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Negative on the FurCode. It is just a fun electronic gadget to replace tags. The average person would have no idea what it is or how to use it to return a lost dog. It would be interesting to call a few shelters, vet clinics and rescues to find out if they have heard of the product and know how to use it to get a dog safely home. Although etched, the lightweight aluminum could be easily scratched during normal use which would make the scan and number unreadable. I doubt GPS tracking will be available for the price of a furcode tag. 

A collar that is loose enough for the dog to get its head out seems dangerous to me. Placing 2 fingers under the collar is the standard fitting guide. If the collar is fitted properly a dog will feel the tightness. A loose collar could encourage the dog to twist its head in an attempt to escape which may make the situation worse. It would also be easy for a paw to get stuck under the collar. Consider a breakaway collar. Several brands can be found with a Google search.

No intent to offend. I'm a safety nut when it comes to the dogs.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SuperPug said:


> Anyone ever heard of it? It seems to be the latest craze on my Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/FurCode
> 
> I've recently started letting Emma run the house naked. But when we leave, I put her collar on. Loose enough for her to yank her head out if needed. I had been contemplating getting her chipped, but the fear of her going under worries me so much. And the monthly costs! Then I saw FurCode. Someone had posted saying there was GPS tracking as well, I haven't read any of that on the actual site. Information is pulled up via a code to scan on your smartphone. All information, name, number, address, social accounts, vets, allergies, etc. If no smartphone available, there's a website you can input on a computer.
> 
> ...


While in the house, our dogs don't wear collars as there were skin issues a few years back that were a direct result of constant collar wear. However, they ARE chipped.

When we walk them on lead, they wear springer collars. They wear collars with ID plates on them during any time out in the field or on runs in equestrian areas.
However, due to fact that as field dogs they range much farther than most dogs, we also put GPS collars on them. But this is an extreme example that doesn't really apply to most dogs. :laugh:
 
Before we invested in the true GPS collars (and receiver) we looked at something similar to FurCode and it was a joke. Especially since they don't update the GPS location for the dog all that often.

BTW, there is no point putting a collar on a dog if you have it "loose enough for her to yank her head out if needed". You should be able to put your fingers in between the dog's neck & the collar & that's it.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My pups are all microchipped and all were done while they were awake. Yes, the needle looks huge and quite a few dogs scream bloody murder when it's injected but this is an identification that is nearly impossible to lose or damage. My lot are all a very thin skinned breed (you can see and easily feel where the microchip is. Heck you can feel how its placed under the skin, even move it about a bit.) and a bit drama queeny when it comes to minor pain. Funnily, major pain isn't "broadcasted" so loudly (they are quite quiet then). While all of them wear tag collars (super soft, embroidered collars) at home and there walking collars all have id tags, these could be lost, leaving them without id (at least of the visible variety) but them having micropchips means that they should always be id and returned to us.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd rather her have the collar if we ever were separated and be able to yank her head out should something happen. I'm not open to coming home to a hanged dog. Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SuperPug said:


> I'd rather her have the collar if we ever were separated and be able to yank her head out should something happen. I'm not open to coming home to a hanged dog. Thanks for the inputs.


Goodness "coming home to a hanged dog"... is your house so un-dog friendly that she could hang herself somewhere? And if it's that much of an issue, then don't put the collar on her around the house. 

A collar that is not tight enough can more dangerous than one that has been properly fitted; things can get caught in between the dog's neck and the collar. And if the collar is too loose, when the dog is on a leash they learn how to pull their heads out if you are trying to direct them away from something that they really want to get at.

As I mentioned in my post, around the house our guys don't wear collars. But that is a dermatological thing with collars & some GSPs because of the way the skin hangs on their necks. Any other time they wear collars of one sort or another. And I can assure you that they are going through areas of dense underbrush, fences, etc., that would put them in more situations where they may have a problem than where your pug goes. It's just the nature of what we do with our dogs.

You may want to consider a center ring collar if you are concerned about the dog getting hung up on something; that way it doesn't have to be too loose for her to back out of it if something happens.

Pax,


----------

